# Stella's Trick Training Adventures



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Eight days ago, I began training my doeling, Stella, tricks through clicker training. Stella is a Nigerian Dwarf/fainting goat cross (she does not faint, though). She was 15 weeks old when I started training her.

Stella is a very smart goat, but I guess that's redundant.  I am definitely keeping her forever and since I never plan to breed her, I will be able to do tricks and agility with her year-round. 

So, what is clicker training? Clicker training is a form of operant conditioning, meaning that the animal learns behaviors based on the consequences, or rewards, of those behaviors. Clicker training employs the use of a marker, traditionally a device that makes a two-beat "click", to mark the exact moment when the animal performs the desired behavior. Trainers aren't limited to using clickers as markers--you could use a word, another noise making device...trainers of deaf animals even use a flash of light as a marker.

The animal is taught that the mark means that a reward is coming, which could be food, praise, play, or petting. Marking behaviors with a marker rather than trying to give the reward when the animal does the behavior allows for quicker learning and the ability to train more complex tricks.

I chose to use clicker training to train Stella because, in my opinion, it is the most fun for the animal. Most clicker trainers have a "hands-off" philosophy to training. Rather than physically forcing the animal to do the behaviors, the trainer lures the animal or even encourages it to guess what it's being asked. While I do not personally believe that you should never physically put your animal into a trick position, I have seen how clicker training exercises the animal's mind and creativity. Animals learn to offer behaviors and guess what you are asking.

So, that is my little essay on clicker training. =) I would highly encourage other goat owners to try out clicker training for a week or two. See what you can teach your goats. They are really very smart. =)

If you have any questions about the clicker training process (my explanation was about as clear as mud) I'm happy to help. If I don't know the answer myself I can ask my sister who's been clicker training for about 10 months now, and she can either give an answer or ask one of her training mentors. =)

My sister is also going to film Stella performing the eight tricks she has learned so far. She should have the movie up by tonight. I will post a link here when it is finished.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Whoo, fun!! Are there agility courses for goats? Sadly I wouldn't be able to really clicker train my goats since they are all dairy, but maybe someday if we keep a little wether =D Sounds like so much fun.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

It is very fun! =) I think you can just use dog agility equipment. Two of my sisters each have a border collie and they're really into clicker training and agility and stuff. My dad has built them agility equipment so I guess I get the benefit of using whatever they have. =)

Yeah, I was going to train my doe, Luna, but I figured that with her being either pregnant or lactating 3/4 of the year, her trick repertoire would be very limited. =P You could, however, do some tricks...targeting (touch nose to a target), bowing, weave-walk, and cop-cop (goat puts its front feet on your feet and walks with you) are a few that come to mind. Once we get some stalls set up for the goats I'm going to train them to put themselves away at feeding time. =P


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you going to make videos of how you train? I bet a lot of owners would find that awesome =DD


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Yep! I'll probably put out a video every week showing what Stella has learned and explaining how to train your goat the same, common issues that arise and how to fix them, etc. I want to figure out how to train the tricks, and then Stella and I will demonstrate for other goat owners. =D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay! I may try it with our little girl, Patti. Until we're ready to breed them we may as well have fun with them =D


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Yes, you should totally do that! I bet your goat would really enjoy it. If you start training her, I'd love to see pictures/videos and hear about your progress. =D

My sister filmed Stella's tricks and she's now working on the video. It should hopefully be up by tomorrow morning, if not tonight. =)

Oh, and I just counted and I've only trick-trained Stella for six days! So even if you have a short amount of time to train your goat, you can train quite a few tricks. =D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What tricks would you start with?


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I would first train targeting: teaching the goat to touch her nose to an object. I poked a hole in a tennis ball so I could roll it on the ground or stick it on the end of a long dowel. You can do a lot with targeting...teach her to follow it, jump to touch it, go touch it when it is away from you, etc.

I have taught all three of my animals (two goats and a horse) targeting as their first trick and I think it helps them understand the clicker training process better. So I would highly recommend that you start with target training. =)

Next you could do "caprine freestyle" tricks like "go between", weave walk, circling around you, and stuff like that. You could also train the goat to walk on its back legs but I've found that Stella now performs this trick whenever she wants something. =P It gets kind of annoying and I'm still figuring out how to get her to calm down.

So basically, start with targeting and then train tricks that you can lure for. I lure with my hand, that way I can click when she does the behavior. If I lured with the target and clicked when she'd done the behavior but not touched the target, I think she might get confused. Then again, this is my first time goat training! =)


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

And here is the first video! Enjoy. =D


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great video!

I love the part where she jumps on your back.. My littlest gal loves to ride on the shoulders and every time I bend down I pretty much expect a hitchhiker!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Thanks! My sister is a good videographer and editor. =D

Yep, Stella jumps on me just about whenever I lean down. =P It was cute when she was little but now that she's about 25lbs it hurts!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

SO cute!!! I was thinking about training one of mine but never got the motivation! I'm off to get a new clicker tomorrow!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Yay! Stella and I are quite happy that our video is inspiring other people and their goats. Happy clicking! =D

(Just make sure you get a reasonably loud clicker. I learned that the cheap, quiet clickers get lost in all the outdoor noises. =))


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How awesome! :hi5: 

The most I've done with training is to teach my doe Penny how to "shake hands" :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

This is so cool! I want to do some clicker training soon (just need a clicker LOL!) and I look forward to more videos!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to get a clicker ASAP and start. SO MUCH FUN AWAITS =D


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Yes yes yes! Oh, I'm so happy that y'all are interested in clicker training your goaties, too. It really is such fun.

I'm working on my first Goat Training 101 episode...still not sure if it will be an article or video. I'll post it here when it's done. =D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the goat training 101 is a great idea! I can't wait to see/read it!!!

I have been trying to get a clicker from my aunts for over a year! I guess I should just buy one right :roll: LOL!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Thanks! I'll be working hard on it to get it out in the next couple of days. =)

I use this clicker: http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Clicker- ... 1340722278 It's pretty good, it seems to be loud enough to use outside, and it sits well in my hand.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Please post more videos/updates if you can!

I've done a session a day with my three goats thus far with the clicker, for the past few days. And my goodness, they are so driven by their tummies! They're so excited when they see the target, since they know I have a pocketful of treats. It is fun making them work a tiny bit for their treaties!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Oops! Ok, updates...these past two weeks have been a lot slower, mostly 'cause I haven't been doing training sessions every day. We worked on the targeting with distance and Stella understands it better now. I'm working to teach her to jump onto objects when I point to them. She also learned a trick called cop-cop/"your feet on mine" where she stands between my legs, puts her front hooves on my feet, and walks with me. I think this is her favorite trick, and it's my favorite, too! =D I'm not working on teaching her to bow on cue. I guess I need to work on another video and finish up that goat training article.

Yay! I'm glad to hear that you and your goaties are having fun with training. Stella is the same way! She gets really excited when she sees me coming out with the treat pouch or target. =)


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow. BlueMoonSpot, that is soo cool! Goats are darn smart, aren't they? For some reason a lot of people don't realize how intelligent they really are. They're always amazed when I tell them they're pretty much as smart as dogs. I look forward to seeing your' next video of Stella's tricks.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Weird how a few of our posts disappeared, BlueMoonSpot. Must've been too close to the forum changeover. 

Yoko isn't nervous of the clicker or target anymore! I paired her with Dulce or Suzie the past few days, and their enthusiasm and ample treats won her over! 

One big thing I am trying to work on with the crew is backing up on command. It has been a difficult thing to teach, since they want to be glued to a person (especially a person with treats!). I am sure they'll get the hang of it soon, though!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Huh, that's strange.

Yay! I'm glad Yoko is happy with the clicker and target now. =) Isn't it neat how the goats learn just by watching each other? I never really thought of teaching goats to back up...I can see how it would be useful, though. How are you teaching it? =)


----------

